# Ice equipment



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Been thinking about getting a power auger this year, going back and forth between gas and electric..anybody have an electric? And do you like it? Also gonna get a new flasher, I've been using a vex fl8 for so long I wonder if an fl20 is worth the money.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> Been thinking about getting a power auger this year, going back and forth between gas and electric..anybody have an electric? And do you like it? Also gonna get a new flasher, I've been using a vex fl8 for so long I wonder if an fl20 is worth the money.


I use a Milwaukee m18 drill with adapter on a 6" auger. Works awesome, but it's not ideal for an 8" auger. Currently been using a Marcum lx3..Won't ever upgrade. It's not worth it ,imo


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never used an electric auger so I can't speak for it. I did buy an 8" Eskimo stingray last year for around 260.00 with free shipping. I got it from L&M fleet supply online. I went with gas power because some days I will drill alot of holes and wasn't sure on battery life.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya battery life is what has me concerned as well.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Both have long term concerns for me, but at least with the gas powered I can remember the end of season maintenance. I've used both and a buddy has a Milwaukee 28 volt rotary hammer drill that handles an 8" auger with ease. Never has an issue with battery life but always has new batteries that he uses almost daily. I have a stihl earth auger with a 10" ice bit that has never let me down. I also use it for the occasional post hole.

The electrics are much lighter which as I get older seems to be more of an issue.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd check out the propane augers if you were looking at a gas one. With propane, there's no gas to spill or mix, they burn super clean, and have no choke. They also use the same 1lb canisters that the Mr. Heaters use too, if you are already using one of those. You can easily get over 100 holes out of a 1lb canister.

I have a Jiffy Pro 4 Lite, but have also heard great things about the Eskimo ones


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm currently in the ,process of having a cordless drill unit with a Nils Auger attached to a Clam Conversion Unit. I'm reading where more guys up NORTH are switching from Gas to Electric or Propane. Depending on your style of ice fishing, you might want to also consider an ICEGATOR system. Good luck in your seach & decision,


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I just ordered and got the new Ion 8" electric auger, ( came earlier this week!) it looks great, weighs 22 lbs, has reverse option, comes with an extension ( 12" ) if I need it, and the battery will cut 1000" of ice per charge and has ZERO issues with getting cold. I cant speak for the use of it until we get 12+" of good ice, wink wink but so far look s like money well spent. It is a bit more then the gas or propanes but I didnt want to deal with the smell of gas, choke or carb problems or even the smell of propane in the car and that was my biggest reason to go electric, several of the top gas and propane models ive seen in action and they are awesome!! any the top models in either gas, propane or electric will serve you well.

Salmonid


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Price out what it costs to replace the battery when it craps out, before you buy an electric auger.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya looked into that ion replacement batteries are almost 60 bucks.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> Price out what it costs to replace the battery when it craps out, before you buy an electric auger.


Get a 4 stroke, runs on regular gas-no oil-no smell.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

I run the jiffy pro 4 propane for the last 4 years and love it. Its clean uses a chipper blade which has not been replaced in 4 years and still cuts like a dream. The down fall to it is when it gets well below zero and some water is left on the tip of the blade it does freeze and will need to be thawed out in order to cut which has happened probably 4xs just bring it in the shack and thaws in about 10 minutes next to buddy heater. I have one fl8 and two fl20s. Any flash with zoom is far superior to see whats happening 28 ft down. The fl20 is easier on my eyes.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I own the jiffy pro propane. Starts with 1 pull, no choke and yes, it has been cold enough to freeze your nostrils but she still starts, no smell, a little on the heavy side but WOW, she blows thru the ice, got the 9" and love it, vex won't fit thru the hole but those big eyes will easily. Just don't bang it on the ice to clear the tip, blades will be shot in a hurry on any auger in fact. Love the idea of drilling in a pop up and not having the smell or gas smell on your bait from the gas cap vent. ! Mike


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I have to say I'm feeling pretty sold on a propane one now! I like the jiffy as well....might have to break down and order one.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

My jiffy pro 4 has 1 drawback and they might have improved in it, is you have to carry and lay the auger with the plug facing up to prevent oil getting into the cylinder. I believe the propane lite version it doesn't matter but I didn't know that when I purchased mine but am still very happy. Should be some pretty good deals out there now if ya look around too. Mike


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Fishin 2 I had the Pro 4 and dealt w that to. After while though you get used to it. Got the Pro 4 lite now and have very satisfied w it.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My StrikeMaster also has a "This End Up". I use a carrying bag, more like a softside suitcase bought at Cabelas.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob, I also have a Milwaukee M18 setup to power my Lazer 7" that I love. Last year I drilled 2 dozen holes thru 8" ice with no slowing up. I have two spare batteries and never switched out to a second one.

I bought my drill and extra battery at Hartville Hardware during one of their tool sales to save some money.

A great plus to the drill approach is that for the big outlay of money you get use out of the drill year-round for anything else.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm this sounds feasible


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Regarding the flasher, don't discount using a standard Humminbird off of the boat. Built in GPS and a lakemaster chip gives me a unit that does triple duty. No problems with using in cold temps or the response being too slow (dunno where that rumor came from). They work just great. FYI, I use a Humminbird 385CI. It has a screen that simulates a flasher face, but I use it in chart mode with speed up to 10. Only once have I had interference problems, and I fish on Mosquito... lots of units out there buzzing away.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ended up going with an fl18 pro pack....just got it today....awesome.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Wait a minute. I thought you were buying an auger ????


----------



## jaybird62 (Jul 21, 2006)

westbranchbob said:


> Been thinking about getting a power auger this year, going back and forth between gas and electric..anybody have an electric? And do you like it? Also gonna get a new flasher, I've been using a vex fl8 for so long I wonder if an fl20 is worth the money.


ive been looking at the ion electric, sound good. I love my fl20 it is worth it


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Wait a minute. I thought you were buying an auger ????



Probably just trying to catch up some to you and quackpot. 



westbranchbob said:


> Been thinking about getting a power auger this year,....Also gonna get a new flasher,....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would rather have a nice flasher than a power auger. I don't even use my power auger, but you can bet your $$$ I never leave home without my vex/camera set up. I wish I never bought my power auger and spent that money on an otter years ago.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Hey is Lovin trying to catch up to me. I'm getting another snowmobile before augers or shantys.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I must admit with having two teenagers that go with me so much anymore a power sauger is not as important...Heck I only drug my sled by myself twice last year , and the new electronics were so I could pass my old ones down.it is nice having some youth out there to help with heavy equipment, I just know it would make me that much more mobile.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

*power auger


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You will love the fl-18, had one for yrs and keep the battery maintained, my first battery lasted till I sold it, that was 10 yrs, just keep a top off thru the summer months every 2-3 months, plug er in !! Got the flx-28 now but no ice, lotsa pretty colors !!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I bought an Eskimo 8 inch propane auger last Winter and only used it a couple times . It was late in the season so I didn't drill a lot of holes with it but the ice was thick so the ones I did drill were like cutting through hot butter. Being propane it starts right up without fooling around with gasoline. I hope to drill a lot more this Winter.


----------

